# Home made ashtray...



## tjun2107 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

I found a cool bowl for $.50 I'm turning in to an ashtray. I've included a pic just after filing out the fingers. It's pretty rough at this point. 
Anyway, I got it all sanded down, stained a nice deep color, and I've applied polyurethane. Does anyone know if ill be able to use newspaper to draw out the smell after the final coat is applied and sanded? If not, does anyone with any knowledge on the subject have tips to lose the smell a bit faster?

Thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wish I could help you with the smell, but I have no experience in that area. But I can say that is one nice looking ashtray! Good job.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont see why putting it in something like a rubbermaid container filled with crumbled newspaper wouldnt work.....otherwise id say leave it outside in the the sun on a windy day


----------



## tjun2107 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks sherlock... hold the applause though its not quite done yet! Ill post pics when its done. It should be useable in a few days and ill post pics after I have all the coats sanded down.. I think this is turning out to be an "ok" idea on my part... I mean heck.. $.50 for an ashtray? 

Itll probably spend a few days in tupperware with some newspaper. 
Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## netspec (Jun 6, 2011)

Great looking ashtray!!


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

very cool. only issue I see is that it seems like (due to the thickness of the bowl and the fact that it wasn't made to be an ashtray) those saddles might be a little narrow… have to perform a balancing act any time you want set your cigar down! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats a great idea, now I gotta keep my eyes peeled for cool wooden bowls at garage sales. Honestly I dont think Id worry too much about the smell. Id figure once you sand it the last time itll be ok. Plus its just an ashtray, not a humidor. I wouldnt think there would be any noticible flavor imparted on the cigar just from sitting in on there. Id also think just letting it sit out for a bit and the smell would go away. Didnt know about the newspaper thing, thats acutally pretty cool.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

btb01 said:


> those saddles might be a little narrow&#8230; have to perform a balancing act any time you want set your cigar down! .


To combat this, you could try and add a small decorative support to the outside of the bowl with some wood glue. Wouldn't have to be anything big, really, just something to help hold it up. You don't want to fight with the ashtray every time you smoke, that'll just ruin the experience! :biggrin1:


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I have made a lot of bowls ... There is an old saying in woodturning that states "if you can't eat soup out of it it is art" meaning there is beauty and then there is function. I would make the outside of the bowl as beautiful as you want with your poly or lacquer but leave the inside as a natural finish. Most finishes are food safe once they are dry but I do not know their reaction to heat. Not an issue if your cigar never touches it but still something to think about.

Some options are go natural, bee's wax, and walnut oil. 

Some finishes need sunlight to cure properly so which ever way you go put outside on a sunny day and, once cured, it will not smell.

Great find and cool project. I look forward to your follow-up.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Big Rick said:


> I have made a lot of bowls ... There is an old saying in woodturning that states "if you can't eat soup out of it it is art" meaning there is beauty and then there is function. I would make the outside of the bowl as beautiful as you want with your poly or lacquer but leave the inside as a natural finish. Most finishes are food safe once they are dry but I do not know their reaction to heat. Not an issue if your cigar never touches it but still something to think about.
> 
> Some options are go natural, bee's wax, and walnut oil.
> 
> ...


I believe they also use linseed oil too for cutting boards correct? After seasoning them with that, which just consists of a couple applications, theyre are rendered non porus basically.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, you can use linseed, tung or mineral oil.

I have never used raw linseed and the Boiled Linseed has metallic dryers in it. Both take a long time to cure but, although not waterproof, are easy as heck to apply. I sometimes use a combo of CA glue (Super Glue) and BLO to finish pens, bottle stoppers and bowls. 

Some mineral oil would be a great option. Easy to re-apply and you know it is safe for consumption!


----------



## tjun2107 (Jun 18, 2011)

@Big Rick--
Thanks for the tips! I was already past the point of no return unless I decided to sand the bowl back down to bare wood. I'm probably going to be the only one using this ashtray for a while and I don't plan on putting out my cigars by rubbing them on the bottom... I tend to let them go out on their own. 

Well, with this project I've achieved the simple look that I was going for... However, I did run into a problem balancing the cigar... I just don't know what I want to do for supports. The current finger width on this ashtray is 1 inch. Can anyone offer a suggestion for a simple decorative support? 

I really appreciate all the activity on the post. Glad I could get a few gears turning with people. I know it wasn't an incredible work of art but for what the project was I think it is definitely a springboard for me into something bigger. I have plans for another tray in mind already. 

Thanks again, 

Tim


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly, now that I think about it, you could instead do a support on the inside of the bowl. Just take a thin piece of wood and cut a notch out of the top so that you have a saddle, then you could just glue it down to the bottom of the bowl.

I'll ask my wife for some ideas, too. She' worked at hardware stores for about 6 years now, and she's pretty crafty as well. I'll see what her thoughts are.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

Finished product looks good! Nice work.


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cool. I once made, well painted, and ashtray. I bought a 2nds that had some blemishes and sanded it down from black to make it white. I made my own decals for Route 45 Cigars and Camino Real too. It came out pretty nice but of course I didn't let it dry enough before I had to use it and of course someone put out their cigarettes in it so they completely :sb it up.


----------

